
F– you startup world - emirozer
https://medium.com/@shemag8/fuck-you-startup-world-ab6cc72fad0e#.uirjm4odr
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12682944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12682944).

------
tristanj
Other submissions in the past 24 hrs

1 point
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12690752](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12690752)

15 points
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12690531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12690531)

3 points
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12690343](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12690343)

2 points
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12688386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12688386)

12 points
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12688282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12688282)

1 point
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12688259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12688259)

34 points
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12688080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12688080)

17 points
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12687704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12687704)

1 point
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12687602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12687602)

6 points
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12687128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12687128)

123 points
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12686634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12686634)

120 points (main discussion)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12682944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12682944)

~~~
emirozer
I had a naive assumption that if I post something that has been submitted
before, it would auto upvote the last recently submitted topic...

On the other hand, does it really matter how many times something is reposted,
as long as it gets upvotes? It naturally means that people are interested in
it.

~~~
throwanem
> does it really matter how many times something is reposted, as long as it
> gets upvotes

It fragments the discussion.

Perhaps the dup checker might profitably ignore fragments, since it seems like
Medium isn't the only site that perverts them.

------
d0mme
I loved this so much. Thank you. <:

